# Blue Buffalo puppy



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I just got Chili 2 weeks ago and switched him from purina puppy to Blue Buffalo puppy. he likes it and I was wondering if anyone here has an opinion on Blue Buffalo?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a BIG step up for him!

Depends on which formula you feed but I think they are typically 4-5 star foods.
Search Results blue buffalo puppy


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine eat Blue Buffalo for small adult breeds. They love it and 
I think it's very good for them.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I used to work for them...if you have a specific question, I'm certain I can answer it for you!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is a much better food than Purina! I would say that you made a good choice.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a great change! I like Blue Buffalo, especially the Wilderness and Freedom varieties but I would say all Blue is pretty good. My aunt had her kitty cat on Nutro Natural Choice and switched to Blue, within the matter of days we saw a difference in her energy, quality of her coat, and she loves the taste of blue. So I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Tiny used to be one blue buffalo small breed puppy. She did great with it! I only changed her food for variety.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

It's a wonderful food, great choice for your baby. It's a 4-5 star food which is good. But honestly I would give it 5 star for any formula, it's truly a great choice.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I feel pretty good about the BB now after what everyone has said. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

Glad to find this thread! I just adopted a chi puppy and she was also on Purina, I switched to Blue Buffalo right away seeing as im familiar and happy with the brand as I use it for my cat and he is doing FANTASTIC on it. My only questions about it, are what are the differences in the formulas and how would I know which is the best to use? I just got her the "Life Protection" small breed puppy. I've heard controversy over whether or not to feed actual puppy food to puppies? That was maybe more for large breed puppies. Anyway, she's doing great on it I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine liked it, but started spitting out the black bits and that has all the vitamins and such. Then my peke would come along and eat all the black bits. So my chis were lacking the good stuff and Ling Ling was overdosing on it. lol I didn't like paying for a food that they were not getting full benefit from, so we switched.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey eats Blue Buffalo and ZiwiPeak. She would hide the LifeSource bits (those dark pieces) in her blanket. I used a trick my boss had told me when I was working for them: ONLY feed the dark bits for a meal or two. Or, if your dog asks fora snack/treat, give them the pieces instead. Lacey will now eat them first, and then she eats the regular kibble pieces. If that doesn't work, you could always try soaking the food for a few minutes in water. Some dogs don't like the extra crunch the LifeSource pieces have.

As for feeding your puppy the actual puppy food, Blue Buffalo's puppy food is specially formulated. There's added DHA which help the development of the brain and eyes. The protein level is slightly higher to aid in muscle growth. There's also a careful balance of protein/carbs to fuel puppies' extra energy. If you aren't feeding the small breed puppy formula (light pink bag, I believe), I recommend that one as the pieces are much more manageable for chihuahua mouths!

Once your puppy is old enough, I HIGHLY recommend the new Blue Buffalo Freedom food for small breeds. It's grain-free and overall I've been really impressed with the results of feeding it versus other foods. I used to feed the Life Protection Small Breed Adult to Lacey, but I've noticed her coat and attitude have been better since switching to the Freedom. 
Hope I've helped a little!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

LaceyGirl said:


> Lacey eats Blue Buffalo and ZiwiPeak. She would hide the LifeSource bits (those dark pieces) in her blanket. I used a trick my boss had told me when I was working for them: ONLY feed the dark bits for a meal or two. Or, if your dog asks fora snack/treat, give them the pieces instead. Lacey will now eat them first, and then she eats the regular kibble pieces. If that doesn't work, you could always try soaking the food for a few minutes in water. Some dogs don't like the extra crunch the LifeSource pieces have.
> 
> As for feeding your puppy the actual puppy food, Blue Buffalo's puppy food is specially formulated. There's added DHA which help the development of the brain and eyes. The protein level is slightly higher to aid in muscle growth. There's also a careful balance of protein/carbs to fuel puppies' extra energy. If you aren't feeding the small breed puppy formula (light pink bag, I believe), I recommend that one as the pieces are much more manageable for chihuahua mouths!
> 
> ...





svdreamer said:


> Mine liked it, but started spitting out the black bits and that has all the vitamins and such. Then my peke would come along and eat all the black bits. So my chis were lacking the good stuff and Ling Ling was overdosing on it. lol I didn't like paying for a food that they were not getting full benefit from, so we switched.


Mine did this too for the first couple of days then they just started eating them along with the rest of it.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

LaceyGirl said:


> Lacey eats Blue Buffalo and ZiwiPeak. She would hide the LifeSource bits (those dark pieces) in her blanket. I used a trick my boss had told me when I was working for them: ONLY feed the dark bits for a meal or two. Or, if your dog asks fora snack/treat, give them the pieces instead. Lacey will now eat them first, and then she eats the regular kibble pieces. If that doesn't work, you could always try soaking the food for a few minutes in water. Some dogs don't like the extra crunch the LifeSource pieces have.
> 
> As for feeding your puppy the actual puppy food, Blue Buffalo's puppy food is specially formulated. There's added DHA which help the development of the brain and eyes. The protein level is slightly higher to aid in muscle growth. There's also a careful balance of protein/carbs to fuel puppies' extra energy. If you aren't feeding the small breed puppy formula (light pink bag, I believe), I recommend that one as the pieces are much more manageable for chihuahua mouths!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, helps a ton to understand the formula better. Yeah, she is eating the light pink bag. So far food is food to her and she seems to love even the black bits. Lucky me!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili is doing so good on the small breed puppy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Max and Lilly are both on the Healthy Weight formula and Toby is on the small breed puppy. All three of them do great on it. For the price, I think it is an excellent choice


----------

